# Blyth Beach, Northumberland revisted



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

I visited Blyth Beach again on Thursday as on my last visit i only got to see part of it. The weather wasnt playing ball and the sky was just crap and white! It changed abit near the end so all wasnt lost.
Ive just got a Heliopan 10 Stop ND and Manfrotto Tripod/Ball head so thought i would return to test them out here. I took a mixture of long exposure and normal exposure shots. Ive straightened them etc in Adobe Camera Raw then the B & W ones were converted using the PS plug in Nik Silver Efex Pro which is a great program.
Long Exposures.
#1








#2








#3








#4









Normal exposures.
#1









#2









I think ive improved on my last outing but i need to spend more time there as theres so much to photograph and also check the tide tables first before deciding when to go. Too high and theres alot submerged but to low and alot of the stuff is well out of the water. The Heliopan is great!
Thanks for looking and C & C most welcome

Phil


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great shots again Phil, definately an improvement! My favourite is number 2 of the long exposures... quite sombre and simple... the reflections in the foreground work well too. Possibly in photoshop slightly increase the contrast... and add a graduated filter (in raw adjustments window in PS), could also adjust the colour temperature very slightly in raw adjustments too... maybe a little more blue?? To emphasize the reflections and groyne could add in slight vignetting, but this is obviously down to personal taste and it may not work. But I do really like the image works really well 

Also I like number 1 of the normal exposure set, but possible decrease the contrast as the tonal range is quite low therefore you are getting some noise in the true blacks and darker mid-tones.

But they are all very good but those two are my favourites and I do like thy as they are currently... but its always good to have more of a play on photoshop :thumb:


Ed


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

if you look closely at the piers on 3 on the right, you'll also see slight green / purple halos. Now I don't know at what f-stop you were working, but I'd suggest changing it (increasing 2-3 stops) before repeating the shot.

Nice set. Horizon in 1 still isn't straight, though, but I really like the simplicity.

Bret


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> Great shots again Phil, definately an improvement! My favourite is number 2 of the long exposures... quite sombre and simple... the reflections in the foreground work well too. Possibly in photoshop slightly increase the contrast... and add a graduated filter (in raw adjustments window in PS), could also adjust the colour temperature very slightly in raw adjustments too... maybe a little more blue?? To emphasize the reflections and groyne could add in slight vignetting, but this is obviously down to personal taste and it may not work. But I do really like the image works really well
> 
> Also I like number 1 of the normal exposure set, but possible decrease the contrast as the tonal range is quite low therefore you are getting some noise in the true blacks and darker mid-tones.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed, when you say RAw adjustments do you mean ACRaw? I really like the look of #1 normal exposure but i was disapointed about the noise in the sea. With regards to adding the grad i did that with most of them but im sure the sky was just rubbish in that one. Ive actually just ordered some Hitachi Soft ND Grads from Teamwork but they havnt arrived yet Im still trying to figure out so much on PS but have learned alot on ACRaw which is a great tool. I'll revisit it and trya the contrast and grad and repost.
Here they are in colour.

















Thanks for the feedback.



bretti_kivi said:


> if you look closely at the piers on 3 on the right, you'll also see slight green / purple halos. Now I don't know at what f-stop you were working, but I'd suggest changing it (increasing 2-3 stops) before repeating the shot.
> 
> Nice set. Horizon in 1 still isn't straight, though, but I really like the simplicity.
> 
> Bret


Firstly Brett, thanks very much for taking the time to give me your thoughts and advice. Im not sure which parts you mean regarding the halos and in 1 the horizon is defo straight. When we were at the beach i commented to my wife about the wierd cloud that seemed tapered and was bigger at the rleft. It was a sortve brown colour and most bizarre. Ive straightened it ACRaw and also had a small squared grid on it in PS5 zoomed in and its defo straight. The cloud actually makes it look concaved but it isnt. I even did lens correction on it in ACRaw. Ive just checked it again lol and its straight.
Thanks again, Phil

Ed, i've had another go at it.... i applied a neutral grad -.90 then bumped up the contrast. I presume you meant try it in colour right?








Phil


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah I think it looks better now with more detail in the sky, looks very nice in colour :thumb:

Its really beneficial I find to have grads, especially if you are into your landscape work, much more rewarding getting a balanced exposure there and than as opposed to on your computer . Ive had my Lee ones on order now for weeks and weeks, they have been out of stock everywhere  can't wait for them to finally arrive.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> Yeah I think it looks better now with more detail in the sky, looks very nice in colour :thumb:
> 
> Its really beneficial I find to have grads, especially if you are into your landscape work, much more rewarding getting a balanced exposure there and than as opposed to on your computer . Ive had my Lee ones on order now for weeks and weeks, they have been out of stock everywhere  can't wait for them to finally arrive.


Thanks mate. Those Lee Filters are like rocking horse s***. I wanted the Big Stopper originally but the price is nuts when you factor in the Kit etc. 
Phil


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking shots, very moody,


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> Thanks mate. Those Lee Filters are like rocking horse s***. I wanted the Big Stopper originally but the price is nuts when you factor in the Kit etc.
> Phil


They are silly expensive but I have been using Cokin but now the main lens I use is my Sigma 24-70mm and the thread on it is 82mm :doublesho so at 24mm you can see the holder :lol: but with the Lee system I wont get any of that with the wide angle adaptors etc and I just thought I might as well upgrade.

Will have to post up pics with them when they eventually arrive, oohhh and by the way Phil.. very off topic but Im sure you remember when I was thinking of getting the Mito.. well I sadly havent gone for one of them but I have a new Seat Ibiza Cupra on order with xenons etc


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Commented on TP, nice set Phil :thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice pictures.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

GIZTO29 said:


> Firstly Brett, thanks very much for taking the time to give me your thoughts and advice. Im not sure which parts you mean regarding the halos and in 1 the horizon is defo straight.Phil


I think he is just jealous mate! :lol: great shots, I really like the long exposure ones, hardly every see water coming out that pipe! :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> They are silly expensive but I have been using Cokin but now the main lens I use is my Sigma 24-70mm and the thread on it is 82mm :doublesho so at 24mm you can see the holder :lol: but with the Lee system I wont get any of that with the wide angle adaptors etc and I just thought I might as well upgrade.
> 
> Will have to post up pics with them when they eventually arrive, oohhh and by the way Phil.. very off topic but Im sure you remember when I was thinking of getting the Mito.. well I sadly havent gone for one of them but I have a new Seat Ibiza Cupra on order with xenons etc


I will get a Lee no doubt lol. Nice choice! I like the VAG stuff and would be happy with any out of the Polo Gti, Audi A1 and Ibiza:thumb:



Pezza4u said:


> Commented on TP, nice set Phil :thumb:


Cheers mate



lpoolck said:


> I think he is just jealous mate! :lol: great shots, I really like the long exposure ones, hardly every see water coming out that pipe! :thumb:


Cheers bud:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Mono chrome winners for me


----------

